# Paraffin Wax on Jelly / Jam



## Manda (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a questions for you all. I have been thinking about making some wine jellies and jams. I have found the recipes and I am familiar with canning by using the boiling water to seal the two part lid. However I saw someone selling beer jelly in beer mugs sealed with paraffin wax. I really like the idea of filling wine glasses with wine jelly and topped with paraffin wax. I think it would make a really good gift. I am not sure how safe this is. Is it okay as long as they stay in the refrigerator (which limits my gift giving abilities)? Or if they get put in the fridge within a week or so? Has anyone tired this? Thanks.


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 22, 2013)

I remember my grandmother doing this all the time. You can still get the paraffin at Walmart or online.

What are your concerns? Is it that the jam or jelly would spoil or is it that you are putting a hydrocarbon in contact with your food. 

The spoiling would not be a factor. The sugar content is so high and being not in contact with air you should be okay. 

The only reason I dont do this is I dont want paraffin in contact with the foods I would be eating.

If it were me, I would just use hot water bath and can.

RR


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 22, 2013)

I used to use the wax and sealed the jelly. It was hot enough to create a seal. But now a days I really don't use the wax anymore, so unless you like the look, I would just seal with the lids, and possibly decorate it with some fabric and screw on the band


----------



## Manda (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. I was weary because I read this online:

“Paraffin or wax does not always create a perfect seal and that can lead to mold growth. Though not desirable, it was not considered harmful, so people simply spooned it off and used the remaining product. Research now tells us that this mold may not be harmless. Mycotoxins, substances known to cause cancer in animals, have been found in jars of jelly with surface mold growth. Sealing with paraffin is no longer recommended to seal any home-canned foods, including jams, jellies, and other fruit spreads. 

If mold is found on jam or jelly, dispose of the entire contents. Some older cookbooks include removing surface mold as a remedy. There are also websites that still include directions to "discard the mold, then remove 1/2 inch of the good product underneath and around it." Since it is not possible to know how far the mold has penetrated, the entire contents should be thrown away when even a very small amount of mold is found.”

I just think it would be an awesome look.


----------

